# Message from phloof re cloversmum please help



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all

Quick message as I'm at work but Tina has been sectioned to hospital again. she has asked me to let you all know. she has asked me to help rehome the girls but I'm giving her time to think about that first and also said we should exhaust all respite options rtf. the dogs are her lifeline so if anyone has any thoughts on alternatives to kennels etc that would be fab as if I contact the possible home it would not be fair to change minds etc so that would be a last resort. I haven't walked my own dogs for almost two weeks myself due to having a bad back and I'm off to new York for two weeks on Saturday so not in a position to help.

Thanks


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If needs must I can foster the girls (both or one) for as long as needed- don't think i could rehome them permentlay but I can offer foster- perhaps not ideal as I'm bringing poppet home in 2 weeks so the girls would have to be kept In a seperate part of the house but if needs must I can- I live in St Helens near Manchester and Liverpool


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

This was put on the original thread Cravensmum......


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> This was put on the original thread Cravensmum......


I know but not everyone will read that,the title was supposed to be in capitols.

The more help the better surely.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Am in no position to help foster the girls, but willing to contribute to petrol costs if needed to get them somewhere.

Hope Tina is ok  I thought she didn't sound her self on the other thread.

Get well soon hunny, don't worry about your girls am sure as a community we can sort something out


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I said on the other thread I would be more than happy to drive the girls anywhere or at least help with transportation. I'm in Kent


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh dear  I hope she'll be ok. 


I'm not really in a position to foster myself, I'm due back in full time work next week. But I'm happy to help out with any costs if needed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur offered didn't she?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.

It would be great if anyone knew of any kind of support service available in derby or nationally. it seems like this will be a reoccurring incident and while offers of help are amazing, it seems to me that if Tina is keeping the dogs like I wish she will be doing, contingencies need to be in place to avoid these kind of crises. I don't know if others would agree? Tina did ask me to rehome but if allternatives are available for these occasions that would be preferable imo. Am loathe to contact to get them rehomed as I don't believe this would benefit Tina long term, and also it would not be something that could be reneged on as that would be unfair on a new owner.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I completely agree. I can sadly see this being a reoccuring issue so would be nice if some sort of support charity or something can take the dogs whenever Tina has to be away for a while?

I am happy to help with any transportation if needed. I'm in Cambs.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anybody contacted Cinnamon Trust? I know they help elderly and terminally ill people, but they could maybe advise what the best thing to do would be?

I've just sent an email to Links in Derby, they help with domestic abuse and offer fostering short term. I've just asked if there are any similar organisations that could help Tina and the girls.

The Links Group


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree that something needs to be put in place so Clover and Daisy are cared for during these times.

Does cloversmum not have any friends or family local to take care of Clover and Daisy?

As others have already said on the other thread The Cinnamon Trust - The National Charity for the elderly, the terminally ill and their pets. About the Cinnamon Trust. or PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness maybe able to help?

The only other thing I can think of, if it's affordable for cloversmum is to perhaps get in touch with a local pet sitter/dog walker who maybe able to help care for Clover and Daisy when cloversmum needs the extra support with the girls and when she has to go into hospital.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish I was closer so I could help, but at nearly 4 hours away and not being able to drive it would be a bit unrealistic. I really hope somewhere is found for them temporarily and hope cloversmum is better soon


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. I'll look into them later today when I'm not at work x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've exchanged messages with Phoolf - she has my offer for short term fostering, which is genuine and I am happy to take the girls for a short time whilst things are sorted out.
However I agree with Phoolf that more long term support should be found if possible - it would be great if some sort of local support could be found as CM is most likely to need continued help and spend more time in hospital.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I've exchanged messages with Phoolf - she has my offer for short term fostering, which is genuine and I am happy to take the girls for a short time whilst things are sorted out.
> However I agree with Phoolf that more long term support should be found if possible - it would be great if some sort of local support could be found as CM is most likely to need continued help and spend more time in hospital.


That's really so very kind of you but you are right something needs to be sorted full time as CM could be in hospital for a while


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

There's the Pet Care Network although they are based in Scotland Pet Care Network: Animal care services for people with disabilities and social needs in Edinburgh & Lothians.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a thought , but perhaps we could start a fund ? I know this has been done in the past for times of crisis. 
I came across this site during browsing - expensive but with funds in place it could be viable.

Dog sitting Leicester, Home Dog Boarding Coalville, Hinkley


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I can't offer any help, I just wanted to say how sorry I am that cloversmum is in hospital again.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Cinnamon Trust e-mailed me back.

They said they aren't able to help as they help elderly or terminally ill people, which I expected. They've advised we contact Dogs Trust or Blue Cross, although from my understanding that would be rehoming the girls. 



They have said we could try rigning them up and speaking directly. I'd do it, but I'm not fully up to date on the situation...if someone wants to PM me the details I'll ring them? It's 01736 75790


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I'm afraid we can't do much here as I don't think Molly would adjust and my OH isn't too well at the moment, but I'm happy to call the DT when I get home, I've popped them a quick email in the meantime. 

I'll report back when I hear something and thanks for bringing this as a separate thread, I'd have missed it otherwise.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

What about this?
PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I would think the dogs trust is for rehoming only don't think they foster


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I replied on the other thread but I'm going down to Derby Saturday 14th February for a car photo shoot and if anyone wants help transporting the girls northbound I could do it on that date (can't go any further southbound as it would eat into my petrol but I'm being paid petrol to get down to Derby so there will be no problems dropping off back up northerly direction)


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been trying to find a dogwalker who is prepared to do morning walks in Derby. I could also extend this search to homeboarding maybe, and explain the circumstances?
I have a few dog-related contacts there as a starting point.
Happy to help with anything that I can. 
I am also going to ask my mum if she fancies fostering when she gets back from her holiday later this week  She lives alone and loves walking my small dogs and cares for them for me, so she might be interested.
Naomi


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

missnaomi said:


> I've been trying to find a dogwalker who is prepared to do morning walks in Derby. I could also extend this search to homeboarding maybe, and explain the circumstances?
> I have a few dog-related contacts there as a starting point.
> Happy to help with anything that I can.
> I am also going to ask my mum if she fancies fostering when she gets back from her holiday later this week  She lives alone and loves walking my small dogs and cares for them for me, so she might be interested.
> Naomi


Thank you Naomi. I can vouch for the girls being easy as pie to care for and no real trouble at all


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh poor Tina 

I agree that, although she feels she's not able to look after the girls properly, it's not in her best interests to rehome them. She loves them to bits and get her out and about.

If I was closer I'd offer help, but Cornwall's a long way away.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Thank you Naomi. I can vouch for the girls being easy as pie to care for and no real trouble at all




I'll speak to her as soon as she's back (late Wednesday night). I can do most of the stuff for them, but I'd need her to be prepared to help me out with daytimes as I have 3 of my own and work full time, but if she's up for it, maybe we could sort out something as a family. We only live 10 minutes drive apart!

Naomi x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't help in terms of fostering/transport but I could donate towards a fund if one was to be set up.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

A bit of a long shot, but has anyone thought about contacting Dogs Today magazine via their FB page, or Beverley directly? She has posted many an appeal for help with owners in desperate situations and help is often offered. If nothing else some readers may have other ideas to throw out there etc. 

Sorry to hear this though. It's a tough situation.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Just finished my work day. I wonder if someone in Derby could contact Mind/Scope in derby while I'm at work tomorrow to see if they know of ways to get assistance as they specialise in MH an illness I think? Maybe they have dealt with this sort of situation before. I would do this myself but I'm fairly slammed at work covering the kids home while my manager is away. 

I've let Tina know we are looking into alternatives to rehoming and Ill let her know as soon as we have an idea! Thanks guys, will go through the thread properly now.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> It would be great if anyone knew of any kind of support service available in derby or nationally. it seems like this will be a reoccurring incident and while offers of help are amazing, it seems to me that if Tina is keeping the dogs like I wish she will be doing, contingencies need to be in place to avoid these kind of crises. I don't know if others would agree? Tina did ask me to rehome but if allternatives are available for these occasions that would be preferable imo. *Am loathe to contact to get them rehomed as I don't believe this would benefit Tina long term, and also it would not be something that could be reneged on as that would be unfair on a new owner.*


It might also be difficult to get them re-homed together. And as you say, in the long run it is unlikely to help Tina - it would eat away at her.

Poor girl - what she is going through at the moment defies belief.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I've put a post on Dogs Today mag as my friend Nat is their office manager though she's on maternity leave unfortunately. I'll keep looking. No reply from Dogs Trust yet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Shikoku said:


> I agree that something needs to be put in place so Clover and Daisy are cared for during these times.
> 
> Does cloversmum not have any friends or family local to take care of Clover and Daisy?
> 
> ...


Just looked over the PAPAS website and that looks like a fab alternative if they can help. I'll speak to them tomorrow and see if they can sort anything out.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

lostbear said:


> It might also be difficult to get them re-homed together. And as you say, in the long run it is unlikely to help Tina - it would eat away at her.
> 
> Poor girl - what she is going through at the moment defies belief.


I believe I know someone with two terrier boys who would take them on in a heartbeat. My personal preference is to have them stay with Tina though.

The girls are very resilient and adapted well to being at my house short term and I honestly don't believe they struggle and suffer having breaks away from time to time, if I did think so then Tina knows I would honestly tell her that the girls were unhappy with being moved now and again, but they aren't so if we can keep the family together that would be the best thing.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Whereas I know it's not an ideal situation, I thought at one point Tina was volunteering at a boarding kennels, so, I just wondered if that kennels could come up with a plan, even a reduced rate, a favourite member of staff or someone. 

What an awful situation again for Tina, I hope something can be sorted, I'm sitting here with my thinking cap on too.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

8tansox said:


> Whereas I know it's not an ideal situation, I thought at one point Tina was volunteering at a boarding kennels, so, I just wondered if that kennels could come up with a plan, even a reduced rate, a favourite member of staff or someone.
> 
> What an awful situation again for Tina, I hope something can be sorted, I'm sitting here with my thinking cap on too.


Without being mean spirited, the reason Tina volunteered there was because they had looked after her girls and she wanted to give something back. However, after spending a short time there it was apparent to her that it was not a good place. I visited there myself when I picked them up to have stay and was not impressed with the conditions. I hope my texts to her are getting through as I don't want her thinking her girls have gone for good.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh okay, I was not aware of that. 

I'll still carry on thinking.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear Tina has had to go back into hospital. I can't offer any practical help I am afraid, but agree that contacting Beverley Cuddy from Dogs Today on her facebook page may well get some help.
She put my issues on and we had loads of good advice.
Good luck and please wish Tina well from me and mine!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I could offer a foster place for them but I am a bit far away (4.5 hours according to Google) and not sure what could be done long term if this reoccurs frequently... Will have a think...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Just looked over the PAPAS website and that looks like a fab alternative if they can help. I'll speak to them tomorrow and see if they can sort anything out.


She said she'd got as far as emailing them after I'd reminded her of them, so they should already know of the situation.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Just looked over the PAPAS website and that looks like a fab alternative if they can help. I'll speak to them tomorrow and see if they can sort anything out.


Maybe we could set up a Just Giving page if they are suitable. I'm not entirely clear how it works, looks like membership is required.

Where are the girls now?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Maybe we could set up a Just Giving page if they are suitable. I'm not entirely clear how it works, looks like membership is required.
> 
> Where are the girls now?


I'm actually not sure where they are now. It could be that social care have boarded them in kennels for the time being. I'll check with one of her friends who lives locally that I have on my facebook as CM was not sure earlier today what had happened.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I'm actually not sure where they are now. It could be that social care have boarded them in kennels for the time being. I'll check with one of her friends who lives locally that I have on my facebook as CM was not sure earlier today what had happened.


Ah okay, thank you, just in case I get a reply from somewhere or another 

It does make me wonder, this must happen to people so often yet it's so hard to find any support that's trustworthy despite the searching power of PF. So sad.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Ah okay, thank you, just in case I get a reply from somewhere or another
> 
> It does make me wonder, this must happen to people so often yet it's so hard to find any support that's trustworthy despite the searching power of PF. So sad.


It is sad that some people without those support networks to fall back on have to deal with these situations. If it wasnt for my family and friends I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't help making calls tomorrow as I am on a long shift tomorrow and can't make personal calls at work.
Fingers crossed something can be found - well done Phoolf and everyone else trying to help.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dog Today mag have shared my post on their FB page. Paws crossed.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I am in contact with CM's close friend who is down as her next of kin on all paperwork so I'll be keeping in touch with her to see about CM's wishes and feelings about it all. I feel quite bad airing all this private information online but hopefully CM doesn't mind my intentions.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I am in contact with CM's close friend who is down as her next of kin on all paperwork so I'll be keeping in touch with her to see about CM's wishes and feelings about it all. I feel quite bad airing all this private information online but hopefully CM doesn't mind my intentions.


I think you're doing your very best and as delicately as you can. I've been vague online and haven't tagged or mentioned any names. I'm not friends with CM on Fb anyway. It's a fine line but your intentions are honourable and the web is the best way to get the help needed. To build a network to help must surely be a good thing for the dogs and CM.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

send cm my best wishes. i can't imagine how hard it must be for her  well done to everyone trying their best to keep the girls together for cm. i wish i could take them in but i already know my little ratty won't accept other dogs in the house.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, sadly I'm struggling to walk my own dog at the moment with my back.

I would be willing to donate to a fund but we have to think any fund is likely to need topping up in case of future need. With a starter fund though it might persuade a group to help.

I wonder how much social services pay for the kennelling they are providing? I wonder if it has to be only certain kennels, with the rise in home boarding it would be great if they would pay for that instead. Pipe dream I know


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Interestingly failing to care for the dogs in a reasonable manner that is acceptable to CM and failing to inform her or her Next of Kin is against their own safe guarding policy.

It might actually be possible to argue that use of the kennels is causing emotion distress and failing to care for her property in an appropriate manner.

http://opengov.ambervalley.gov.uk/docarc/docviewer.aspx?docguid=c0d8bd10282e4527bf53216c269c69bb

It should have been documented in CM's care plan her anxiety about the dogs and action plans should have been made with her in contingency.

I wonder if Mind could help with an advocate to argue that the current plans to care for CM's property is causing her distress?

Dog warden service | Derby City Council Not much info here  although a kennels that they use for boarding is listed

Edit We also have to balance any anxiety we might cause CM. Although I think Phloof has this well in hand x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear this I can not help with fostering as being disabled have a job managing my own boy but will willingly make a regular donation to any fund


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that CM is back in hospital. I don't have space to keep dogs separate and away from guineas if needed here so can't help with fostering, but please let me know if I can be of any help with transport


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure if it's relevant for CM but pet insurance often covers boarding in the case of owner's hospitalisation. Petplan will pay up to £1,000 so that would be a start.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry that CM is going through this. 

I am willing to help in any way I can ie transport or donations but not sure they would appreciate Troy's bouncyness


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear cm back in hospital  maybe all this constant worrying about her girls isn't helping with her own health  wishing her well


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Reply from Dogs Trust to say they can't help and suggest local boarding kennels..


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Reply from Dogs Trust to say they can't help and suggest local boarding kennels..


I think that is where they might be at the moment but it does not seem a very nice place


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wanted to see if there was any update for the dogs and how CM is


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

No updates yet Shirley. I think CM will be a bit under the weather for a couple of days to begin with so her friend will contact her once she's over that and then we can discuss what options are available.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> No updates yet Shirley. I think CM will be a bit under the weather for a couple of days to begin with so her friend will contact her once she's over that and then we can discuss what options are available.


Ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

good morning, how's tina? just to say i send her all my best wishes and i hope things improve for her, no matter what decision she makes.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh no  it was only a couple of nights a go I messaged her about walking her dogs for her but it turned out she was too far away even though I was willing to go further than usual to help. I did wonder why I didn't hear back after her first response.

I hope everything works out ok and somebody can foster her dogs until she is better (I would if I wasn't in rented property). I don't think rehoming is the answer from what I've read about the situation.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Any word on Tina and the girls?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I think the girls at in kennels no word from Tina as yet so I am quite worried now as we all are


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi this is Tina friend she has asked me to log in and update you all.
She has had a rough few days and isn't in a great place. She has done amazingly well at home the last few weeks but can't continue like this. The girls are currently in kennels and I will call them tomorrow to see how they are. The doctors are now thinking she may need to go into supportive accommatation if this is the case the dogs won't be able to come &#55357;&#56866; the girls mean the world to Tina as you all know and it's breaking Her heart to think about it . We will see what the next couple of weeks bring and will look into the girls future then. As you can imagine it's not a easy time but with her health continuing to suffer we need to look at her needs as well as the girls 
Thank you for everyone's support in this it means the world to Tina 
Jo


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Hi this is Tina friend she has asked me to log in and update you all.
> She has had a rough few days and isn't in a great place. She has done amazingly well at home the last few weeks but can't continue like this. The girls are currently in kennels and I will call them tomorrow to see how they are. The doctors are now thinking she may need to go into supportive accommatation if this is the case the dogs won't be able to come �� the girls mean the world to Tina as you all know and it's breaking Her heart to think about it . We will see what the next couple of weeks bring and will look into the girls future then. As you can imagine it's not a easy time but with her health continuing to suffer we need to look at her needs as well as the girls
> Thank you for everyone's support in this it means the world to Tina
> Jo


Thank you for the update


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know I am so sorry that in supportive accommodation they will now allow the girls to be with her She must be so worried about them now wondering what will happen to them 
Yes she was doing quite well at home not sure what caused the set back but of course her health has to come first we know that its just I know how much the girls mean to her and I just wish there was somewhere she could be looked after and have the girls with her


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

As Rona says, Thanks for the update, hope every thing goes well for Tina and her girls.
Please give her our lve and that we are all thinking about her.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for the update Jo
Please send Tina positive thoughts from her PF friends and that she needs to continue to be kind to herself.
Tina needs to concentrate on getting herself well - the girls will adapt and be happy what ever the decision is for their future (I have a girl who stress when I'm not their, I went a way for 3 weeks and she simply switched her focus to another human within a couple of days- even the most person dependant dog is adaptable) - if supportive accommodation is what is best for Tina she will have our continued support


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Perhaps if they can be rehomed with someone who is local to Tina wherever she ends up, she may be able to visit the girls and go for walks with them. Rehoming isn't the end of all contact at the end of the day.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Perhaps if they can be rehomed with someone who is local to Tina wherever she ends up, she may be able to visit the girls and go for walks with them. Rehoming isn't the end of all contact at the end of the day.


This may not be fair to the dogs though, it can be extremely unsettling for them to keep seeing their old owner after being rehomed.

Fingers crossed something can be sorted out for Tina.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

To be honest - sometimes a clean break is better for the dogs and the owners. Visiting dogs you've rehomed is a continual rollercoaster of emotions - perhaps something Tina could do without. 

The two dogs will hopefully be kept together and find a new home. Members with experience of the dogs directly think they'll adjust well. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

From reading the threads over the years, I think Tina getting more support on a daily basis is excellent. It might not be what she wants, but what she needs.

Sending good wishes for all involved


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

oh right, just a thought


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update and I hope Tina continues to improve her own health is the most important thing at the moment x


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Support Dogs In Rented Housing

'Mental health charity saved my life' - Rethink Mental Illness, the mental health charity

Should she want to look at dogs in supported housing here are two links that I have found on assisting with that.

However there is no shame in re homing and as I said before you must care for yourself before being able to provide for your animals.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck to her hope she continues to get well  I'm sure the right outcome will happen for both Tina and girls ..


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Hi this is Tina friend she has asked me to log in and update you all.
> She has had a rough few days and isn't in a great place. She has done amazingly well at home the last few weeks but can't continue like this. The girls are currently in kennels and I will call them tomorrow to see how they are. The doctors are now thinking she may need to go into supportive accommatation if this is the case the dogs won't be able to come �� the girls mean the world to Tina as you all know and it's breaking Her heart to think about it . We will see what the next couple of weeks bring and will look into the girls future then. As you can imagine it's not a easy time but with her health continuing to suffer we need to look at her needs as well as the girls
> Thank you for everyone's support in this it means the world to Tina
> Jo


Sending CM my love. Hope she is beginning to feel a bit better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

I just wish the best of luck for CM and the dogs. So sorry to hear about the problems, but maybe all will end up really well for all!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I cant begin to think how awful it must be to be in her position as she clearly loves her dogs so much.
Sending Tina lots of "get well" wishes and loads of BIG HUGS.

Maureen


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Sending Tina lots of get well soon wishes and big hugs.
Hope everything turns out well for Tina and her lovely girls.


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

Love and hugs to Tina, you are having such a rough time and you must remember that your own health comes first and i'm so pleased you are getting more help.

More than happy to help with transport and a fund, i'm in Oxfordshire and can travel.

As for the supported accommodation, it will be worth getting in touch with MIND ref the girls as i know from experience that they recognise the advantages and therapeutic benefits of pets in people with mental ill health, they may be able to assist in finding accommodation which allows pets.

Please let me know if i can help in any way x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Any news on what's happened to the dogs?

I hope they've not been in kennels all this time


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Waiting for later in the week but it looks like they may have to be rehomed. I've only been back in the country for a week so a bit out of the loop but still in touch with both Tina and her friend. My phone has been playing up so I haven't managed to speak to Tina on the phone this week


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Waiting for later in the week but it looks like they may have to be rehomed. I've only been back in the country for a week so a bit out of the loop but still in touch with both Tina and her friend. My phone has been playing up so I haven't managed to speak to Tina on the phone this week


Thanks for letting us all know I am sad for Tina having to re home the dogs but maybe better in the long run for Tina and the girls Please tell her we are all thinking about her


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update

It's sad, but I think rehoming the girls is probably what's best for them. 

Please keep us updated


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't believe I missed this thread! 

Sorry that Tina isn't well again.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Any news on what's happened to the dogs?
> 
> I hope they've not been in kennels all this time


I am not sure but I think they have been in the kennels since Tina was taken to hospital


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is sad news, my heart goes out to Tina but her health must come first, hope something is sorted out quickly for her girls.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> I am not sure but I think they have been in the kennels since Tina was taken to hospital


That's sad. I know they're together, and used to kennels etc. But I still feel sorry for them. I'm a big softy  maybe too soft.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Helbo said:


> That's sad. I know they're together, and used to kennels etc. But I still feel sorry for them. I'm a big softy  maybe too soft.


I think we all feel that way I just hope someone can give the girls a home to but Tina's mind at ease as its got to be very hard for her to give up the girls


----------

